# 8K 15W or natural daylight f15t8 marineland



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It probably doesn't matter to the plants which bulb you use, but you will find that the tank looks better with one of them.


----------



## xev11 (Jan 19, 2010)

I figured that depending on the spectrum that the marinlight bulb provides, one will have more benefits to plants. Afaik, 6-8 k is good so i know that the 8 k bulb will be atleast some help


----------

